# physical therapy stressing Emmie?



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

As most of you know by now, Emmie is in PT for knee issues. She has improved about 70%. Still limps in the evening, but better during the day. I brought her yesterday to the pt place, and by watching her, she was very negative about being there. I am right there by her during the laser treatment. She was really trying to get away from the really nice lady that was doing the laser. The swimming was not enjoyed either. I am concerned because Emmie was a fear biter when she was a baby, and now, yesterday she snapped twice. Once at the lady who was weighing her, and once at the lady who dried her ears. Neither one was bothered by it. I was! I was not in the room at the time she snapped, or was facing away from her. She has had 4 treatments and they want another2-4 treatments. What do you all think? Should I just quit, or just insist she go for the remaining treatments?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

25 people read this, and no one has ideas??? Please, I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Im absolutely no expert but I think I would carry on if it is for her benefit. May just have been fear of the situation, she didnt know what the nice ladies were going to do to her. When Buttons recently had his op (dental work and hernia repair) he had to go back 3 times. The first time he snapped at the vet, second and third he was fine, I think he recognised where he was and wasnt so stressed. Its like taking a small child somewhere new I suppose, fear of the unknown and shes probably uncomfortable. I would give it another shot myself

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Try it once more, she may have had a day where she was hurting a bit more, see what happens next time. Im sorry, thats all I can say. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry about Emmie getting frustrated. If she only needs 2-4 more treatments, I would continue and see what happens. Snapping at the vet or vet tech is inappropriate but she needs the therapy! If they are not bothered by it, I would give it at least one more try! I think we, as the pet owner, feel worse about it than they do! I hate that Angel has to be muzzled every time he goes to the vet!

I feel bad for her, but the therapy is going to help her in the long run!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh! Would rescue remedy help calm her a little? Maybe you could try it for her next therapy.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for the feedback. Rescue remedy is something I have here in the house, and I can certainly use it next PT.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry, Susan, I didn't see this before. I sure not knowledgeable, but if she were mine, I think I would continue also since you are with her the whole time. I'm sure it does stress her a bit, but like humans in the same situations we have to do things we don't like that are for our good. If you couldn't be there I would say no, but since you are I say keep going. I agree with the Recue Remedy. I would be interested in knowing the difference in her behavior/attitude with the use of Rescue Remedy. I really need to get Lulu some of that for her trips to the vet.


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

Try giving high value treats during PT? Also at home try to do practice sessions, mimicking the way they handle hey during PT. Treats all throughout.


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

Treats should be dispensed during the mock procedre at home, stop dispensing when each procdure is done. So she associate procdures w positive thing


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She is way too stressed to eat treats or anyhing for that matter. I will try the rescue remedy, and bring some goodies along, and maybe with the r.r. she'll be able to eat?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She is very unhappy with ALL the p.t. She tries to get away from the laser, she hates swimming. I do massage with her at home, and she loves it. Makes little groaning noises! The pt does the same with her, and she just hates it, tries to leave the table!


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

Are you present during pt? If yes try hiding. Sometimes my chi gets fidgety at the vet when im in sight. I hide he calms down vet cand what they gotta do.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The physical therapist wants me there to 'hold' her in place more or less. She tries to get off the table, and obviously that is not good! I'm gonna give her a weeks rest, and then restart, with really good treats.


----------

